# FBI schleust Trojaner per "Drive-By-Download" ins Tor-Netzwek



## Fear-None (6. August 2014)

Im Jahre 2012 hat das FBI die Operation "Torpedo" gestartet.
Ziel dieser Operation war und ist es die im Tor-Netzwerk vorhandenen Seiten für Kinderpornografie zu infiltrieren und aktive User dort gezielt zu belasten.
Seit Beginn der Operation konnten Erfolge verbucht werden, über ein Dutzend User der auf Tor basierenden Kinderpornografie-Seiten wurden identifiziert und nach einer Verhaftung vor Gericht gestellt worden.
Dem Durchsuchungsbeschluss wurde richterlich stattgegeben.
Der guten Seite sind aber auch Schattenseiten gestellt.
Die Frage ob die Behörden mit derartigen Mitteln aufwarten dürfen schlägt in verschiedene Richtungen.
Grund dafür ist das der Trojaner nicht nur auf den anvisierten Websiten, sondern auch auf anderen Seiten des Server-Hosters tätig war.
Was demnach zur Folge hätte, dass sich auch Zivilisten/Aktivisten und Reporter infizieren könnten, die das Tor-Netzwerk zur anonymen Recherche oder Kommunikation nutzen.
Im Grunde genommen, könnte das FBI, wenn es den Schadcode passend abändert (was überhaupt kein Problem darstellt), jegliche Seiten/Foren infizieren und unterwandern.

Persönliche Meinung:
Grundgedanke dieser Sache ist endlich mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Leider hat mit dem FBI schon fast der Falsche das gefährliche Werkzeug in den Händen...

Quelle.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (6. August 2014)

Ich finde schön langsam sollte man sich von dem Gedanken der Anonymität im Internet entwöhnen. Alles und jeder wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im Netz auf die eine oder andere Weise von welcher Institution auch immer überwacht. Deshalb sollte man sich 2 mal überlegen, welche Seiten man besucht und wie man sich verhält. Ich persönlich habe zB kein Problem mehr damit, wenn ein Algorithmus meinen Mail Verkehr durchforstet wenn im gleichen Zug _Kriminelle_  aufgedeckt werden. Man muss sich nur vor Augen führen was Millionen von Usern öffentlich auf ihren Facebook Seiten etc über sich preisgeben und sich dann die Frage stellen, weshalb genau diese User sich dann über die totale Überwachung im Netz beschweren. Ich war lange Zeit der Ansicht, die _Überwachung _wäre der falsche Weg, aber mittlerweile habe ich erkannt, dass es wohl unser einziger bleiben wird. Egal wie viele Überwachungsskandale noch aufgedeckt werden, es wird sich nichts mehr ändern! Das Problem ist nur, dass wohl noch oft jemand unschuldig aus den falschen Gründen verdächtigt wird. Für mich persönlich gilt, ich habe nichts zu verbergen und besuche keine einschlägigen Seiten, also gibts bei mir auch nix zu holen.

Wenn ich nun eine wirklich persönlichen Brief schreiben will, greife ich zu Papier und Stift.

LG


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

Erst wird genörgelt die Polizei habe ja zu geringe Aufklärungsraten, aber gleichzeitig wird rumgeheult die Polizei würde ja achso schlimme Taktiken nutzen um Verbrecher dingfest zu machen.

Während die Polizei die User andersweitig (aufwendiger, zeitaufwendiger) ausfindig machen soll bitte. Dann werden aber noch 3 Kinder vergewaltigt....


----------



## turbosnake (6. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dann werden aber noch 3 Kinder vergewaltigt....


 Der Großteil dieser Fälle,  wohl bis zu 90%, spielt sich im familiären Umfeld ab, da ist es nur bedingt sinnvoll das Internet zu überwachen.



TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich gilt, ich habe nichts zu verbergen und besuche keine einschlägigen Seiten, also gibts bei mir auch nix zu holen


Dann stelle mal bitte deine Kontodaten, deine politischen Ansichten, deinen RL-Name, deine Adresse und deine Urlaubszeiten und alles andere ins Netz  
Wieso nutzt du eigentlich einen Nickname wo du doch nichts zu verbergen hast? Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen. 



> ch persönlich habe zB kein Problem mehr damit, wenn ein Algorithmus meinen Mail Verkehr durchforstet wenn im gleichen Zug Kriminelle aufgedeckt werden.


Werden sie eben nicht, da sie sofern sie nicht den IQ von Toastbrot haben, solche Dienste nicht mehr nutzen.
Damit werden also, sobald diese Maßnahme bekannt wird weniger verbrechen aufgeklärt als wenn sie im Verborgenen  durchgeführt wird.



> Man muss sich nur vor Augen führen was Millionen von Usern öffentlich auf ihren Facebook Seiten etc über sich preisgeben und sich dann die Frage stellen, weshalb genau diese User sich dann über die totale Überwachung im Netz beschweren


Irgendeinen Beleg dafür? Und wer sagt das alles was diese Leute im Netzt schreiben wahr ist und nicht irgendein Bullshit?



> Ich war lange Zeit der Ansicht, die Überwachung wäre der falsche Weg, aber mittlerweile habe ich erkannt, dass es wohl unser einziger bleiben wird.


1984 gelesen oder nicht? Dann weiß man wo sowas möglicherweise hinführt.
Nur ist eine komplett Überwachung heute unmöglicher als damals, niemand wird das ganze Internet kontrollieren können.
Iirc ist der Großteil Deep Web, den Kram findet man nicht so einfach, das zu überwachen ist schwer bis unmöglich.


----------



## Netboy (6. August 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Während die Polizei die User andersweitig (aufwendiger, zeitaufwendiger) ausfindig machen soll bitte. Dann werden aber noch 3 Kinder vergewaltigt....


Das ist aber nicht Bestandteil des Themas.
 Gezielt Verbrecher jagen ist ja noch ok aber die gesamten I Net User in Sippenhaft zu nehmen ist mehr als dreist


----------



## razzor1984 (6. August 2014)

Die Idee vom FBI den Torbrowser anzugreifen war ja mal echt grenzgenial, mit einfachen mitteln lässt sich aber auch das abschalten.Wenn die FF- ESR version immer up to date hält und Noscriptplugin + Requestpolicy nutzt. 
Ist inntern im netzwerk von Tor ein Bug, dann hat man pech. 
Wie gesagt für die ganz paranoiden empfehle ich https://geti2p.net/


----------



## -Loki- (6. August 2014)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> ...Ich war lange Zeit der Ansicht, die _Überwachung _wäre der falsche Weg, aber mittlerweile habe ich erkannt, dass es wohl unser einziger bleiben wird. Egal wie viele Überwachungsskandale noch aufgedeckt werden, es wird sich nichts mehr ändern! Das Problem ist nur, dass wohl noch oft jemand unschuldig aus den falschen Gründen verdächtigt wird. Für mich persönlich gilt, ich habe nichts zu verbergen und besuche keine einschlägigen Seiten, also gibts bei mir auch nix zu holen.
> 
> Wenn ich nun eine wirklich persönlichen Brief schreiben will, greife ich zu Papier und Stift.
> 
> ...


 
OK, wenn das so ist kannst du mir bitte deine Adresse sagen.
Danach werde ich dir dann ein Paket mit Wanzen und Kameras zukommen lassen.
Diese bringst du dann bitte bei dir zu Hause an. Natürlich in jeden Zimmer incl. Bad und Schlafzimmer. Hast ja nichts zu verbergen.
Deine Post scannst du bitte ebenfalls ein und schickst sie mir.

Solltest du damit nicht einverstanden sein, erkläre mir bitte genauer warum ich deine E-Mails lesen und dich im Web beobachten dürfte, aber deine Post und dass was du außerhalb des Netzes treibst nichts angeht.
Weil, wenn ich dich 24/7 überwache könnte ja dadurch eventuell ein Verbrechen verhindert werden. Und nicht vergessen, du hast ja nichts zu verbergen.


----------



## NCphalon (7. August 2014)

Welche Spinner sind der Meinung dass irgendwelche trivialen Details über mein leben aus denen niemand einen Vorteil ziehen kann in die selbe Schublade gehören wie Kontodaten und was ich in meinem häuslichen Umfeld mache?

Antworten stehen oben^^


----------



## turbosnake (7. August 2014)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Welche Spinner sind der Meinung dass irgendwelche trivialen Details über mein leben aus denen niemand einen Vorteil ziehen kann in die selbe Schublade gehören wie Kontodaten und was ich in meinem häuslichen Umfeld mache?


 Die Schufa. 


Sry, aber der musste sein. Beim was die angeblich alles zum berechnen benutzen.


----------



## mrpendulum (7. August 2014)

Lese ich das Richtig? Hier fällt und steht es mit dem Wort "könnte". Und wieder viel Wind um nichts! All die Wörter "hätte" oder "könnte" in einer News zu verwenden wo man etwas negativ anprangern möchte halte ich für amüsant. Mal ein Beispiel:

Neue Unterlagen beweisen. Jeder Pilot hätte die Chance sein Flugzeug auf der Stelle abstürzen zu lassen. Damit könnte er mehr als 100 Menschen leben auf der Stelle beenden.

Um meine eigene Meinung hier mal zu publizieren: Ich finde es gut, was das FBI dort gemacht hat. Kriminelle Leute sollten sich im www nicht sicher fühlen, wenn sie extra einschlägige anonymisierungsdienste verwenden. Wie können sich die Entwickler dieser Dienste nur selbst im Spiegel betrachten mit dem Gedanken diesen Kriminellen einen Weg zu ermöglichen ungehindert ihren Tätigkeiten nachzugehen.


----------



## Kusanar (7. August 2014)

mrpendulum schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, was das FBI dort gemacht hat. Kriminelle Leute sollten sich im www nicht sicher fühlen, wenn sie extra einschlägige anonymisierungsdienste verwenden. Wie können sich die Entwickler dieser Dienste nur selbst im Spiegel betrachten mit dem Gedanken diesen Kriminellen einen Weg zu ermöglichen ungehindert ihren Tätigkeiten nachzugehen.


 
Ok. Nehmen wir mal an alle Kriminellen der Welt lesen die News auf wired (oder hier auf PCGH-X ). Allen Kriminellen der Welt wird also schlagartig klar dass sie im Internet nicht mehr sicher sind und ihre Kommunikation dort jederzeit überwacht werden kann, auch über Tor und Konsorten.

Glaubst du wirklich dass sich diese Kriminellen denken werden "Gut, dann bin ich ab heute eben brav" ???
Glaubst du wirklich dass sich diese Kriminellen dann nicht einfach andere Mittel und Wege suchen werden zu kommunizieren?
Glaubst du wirklich dass das die Lösung ist, wie wir kriminelle Menschen inmitten unserer Gesellschaft loswerden können ???????

Es ist wie immer nur eine Bekämpfung der Symptome und nicht der Ursachen.

Mir persönlich ist lieber wenn nicht jedes "Kacks"-Detail meines Privatlebens beim FBI, der NSA oder sonstwo aufschlägt. Auch wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe. Irgendwann kommt die Zeit, wo dir da jemand einen Strick daraus drehen will und aufgrund einer langfristigen Vorratsdatenspeicherung dann sogar KANN.


Und so ein klein wenig über den Tellerrand gucken könntest du auch. Dann würdest auch du mal realisieren dass es nicht nur Kriminelle sind die sich im Tor-Netzwerk rumtreiben. Es gibt leider einige Staaten auf der Erde, die es mit der Meinungsfreiheit nicht so haben...

---


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2014)

> Neue Unterlagen beweisen. Jeder Pilot hätte die Chance sein Flugzeug auf der Stelle abstürzen zu lassen. Damit könnte er mehr als 100 Menschen leben auf der Stelle beenden.


 Toller Vergleich und wo ist da der Zusammenhang?
 Die die was zu verbergen haben wird es nicht abschrecken aber den Rest der Welt in Sippenhaft nehmen? Ob ich nun was zu verbergen hätte ist völlig egal und es ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit wann die Datenparasiten alle Hemmungen über Bord werfen. Wenn die es nicht sogar schon jetzt tun.


----------



## Fear-None (7. August 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich dass sich diese Kriminellen dann nicht einfach andere Mittel und Wege suchen werden zu kommunizieren?


 
Sachen die privat bleiben müssen, würde ich generell nie via Internet besprechen...


----------



## VikingGe (7. August 2014)

> Ich persönlich habe zB kein Problem mehr damit, wenn ein Algorithmus meinen Mail Verkehr durchforstet wenn im gleichen Zug Kriminelle aufgedeckt werden.


Wenn erstmal die Polizei vor der Tür steht, weil der Algorithmus dich (fälschlicherweise) als Kriminellen identifiziert hat, nachdem du in deiner letzten Mail an deinen Freund die Stimmung auf einer Geburtstagsfeier als "bombig" beschrieben hast, dann hast du wirklich nicht mehr viel zu verbergen, dann ist es dafür nämlich zu spät.

Und zumindest in den USA ist man heute so weit, Menschen wegen solcher Mickeligkeiten die Einreise zu verweigern...


----------



## Combi (7. August 2014)

heute richtige straftaten als grund....und morgen sind auch die leecher dran.
der schritt diese tools auch gegen mindere sachen einzusetzen, ist eine frage der zeit.
frage mich wie lange es dauern wird,bis da steht: 2000 filesharer in einer woche festgenommen.ein grosser schlag 
für die beamten.
dank des fbi-tools sind die grossen filmgesellschaften wieder glücklich.
unter den 2000 sharern sind 500 minderjährige,die geldstrafen zwischen 2000 und 12ooo euro bekommen.die anderen gehen in den knast. 
ironie off.
mal ehrlich,die behörden machen alles um anonymität zu vernichten.
der gläserne mensch ist keine zukunft mehr.
persöhnlichkeitsrechte sind ad acta.
willkommen in der totalen überwachung.für alle die es immer noch nicht gemerkt haben.
das ist schon seit jahren so.


----------



## Fear-None (7. August 2014)

@Combi

Wer heutezutage noch Filesharing nutzt, für illegale Zwecke, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
Das war damals schon unsicher und ist es heute erst recht.
Sowas lässt man über Server im Ausland laufen oder via OCH's.

Aber wie du schon sagtest, meistens sind es Minderjährige die sich als Pro-Hacker betiteln weil sie nem Freund via BearShare oder Youtube2Mp3 Musik "ziehen" können.
Eventuell haben diese Leute es sogar geschafft Ubuntu das "Hacker-System" auf einer zweiten Festplatte zu installieren...


----------



## TheEpicHorst (7. August 2014)

-Loki- schrieb:


> OK, wenn das so ist kannst du mir bitte deine Adresse sagen.
> Danach werde ich dir dann ein Paket mit Wanzen und Kameras zukommen lassen.
> Diese bringst du dann bitte bei dir zu Hause an. Natürlich in jeden Zimmer incl. Bad und Schlafzimmer. Hast ja nichts zu verbergen.
> Deine Post scannst du bitte ebenfalls ein und schickst sie mir.
> ...


 

Also ich hätte meine Meinung wohl etwas exakter ausführen sollen, irgendwie dachte ich mir schon, dass Antworten in die Richtung kommen.

Natürlich muss man da differenzieren, also um es so zu sagen mein _digitales Ich und mein reallife Ich_ zu trennen. Ich finde es nicht OK wenn meine gesamte Wohnung verwanzt ist und jeder meiner Schritte von 100 Kameras aufgezeichnet wird. Das ist absolute Privatsphäre und geht im Grunde niemanden etwas an. So sei das mal klargestellt.

Angenommen, es wird nur 1 _Kinderschänder_ auf Grund von über ihn im Internet ermittelten Informationen verhaftet und um an diese Informationen zu kommen wurden auch meine Daten ausgewertet so ist es mir in jedem Fall recht!

Das ist im Grunde meine Meinung dazu.



VikingGe schrieb:


> Wenn erstmal die Polizei vor der Tür steht, weil der Algorithmus dich (fälschlicherweise) als Kriminellen identifiziert hat, nachdem du in deiner letzten Mail an deinen Freund die Stimmung auf einer Geburtstagsfeier als "bombig" beschrieben hast, dann hast du wirklich nicht mehr viel zu verbergen, dann ist es dafür nämlich zu spät.
> 
> Und zumindest in den USA ist man heute so weit, Menschen wegen solcher Mickeligkeiten die Einreise zu verweigern...



So etwas kann natürlich vorkommen wobei ich denke, dass nicht die einmalige Erwähnung des Wortes 'Bombe' gleich einen Einsatz herbeiführt. Wenn nicht schon der Verdacht besteht, wird man wohl maximal noch etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen und nichts weiter. Wenn dem nicht so ist, sollte es wohl gleich klingeln, ich hab ja oben 'Bombe' erwähnt...



Combi schrieb:


> heute richtige straftaten als grund....und morgen sind auch die leecher dran.
> der schritt diese tools auch gegen mindere sachen einzusetzen, ist eine frage der zeit.
> frage mich wie lange es dauern wird,bis da steht: 2000 filesharer in einer woche festgenommen.ein grosser schlag
> für die beamten.
> ...


 
Da stimme ich absolut zu, darum sollte man sich ja überlegen, wie man sich im Netz verhält.



LG


----------



## Fear-None (7. August 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Und zumindest in den USA ist man heute so weit, Menschen wegen solcher Mickeligkeiten die Einreise zu verweigern...



Fiel mir spontan dazu ein:


> Nutzer von Facebook stimmen [...] zu. Hierzu gehören [...] die CIA und staatliche Stellen [...] als Miteigentümer des Netzwerkes. Das erklärte politische Ziel der USA ist es, Touristen bereits vor einer Einreise in die USA überprüfen zu können.


----------



## -Loki- (7. August 2014)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Also ich hätte meine Meinung wohl etwas exakter ausführen sollen, irgendwie dachte ich mir schon, dass Antworten in die Richtung kommen.
> 
> Natürlich muss man da differenzieren, also um es so zu sagen mein _digitales Ich und mein reallife Ich_ zu trennen. Ich finde es nicht OK wenn meine gesamte Wohnung verwanzt ist und jeder meiner Schritte von 100 Kameras aufgezeichnet wird. Das ist absolute Privatsphäre und geht im Grunde niemanden etwas an. So sei das mal klargestellt.



Das du eine solche diffenzrung anführst habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, und wenn das deine Meinung zu dem Thema ist, ist das auch OK.

Nur erkläre mir, oder von mir aus auch wer anders der deine Ansichten teil, wieso sollte ich on- und offline diffenzieren?

Wieso ist es OK zu überwachen welche Artikel ich bei Wikipedia lese, aber welche Bücher ich mir in der Bücherrei ausleihe nicht.
Wieso ist es OK meine E-Mails zu lesen, meine Post aber nicht?
Wieso ist es OK mich beim Shoppen auf Amazon und Co. zu bespitzeln, aber im Supermarkt nicht.
usw.



TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Angenommen, es wird nur 1 _Kinderschänder_ auf Grund von über ihn  im Internet ermittelten Informationen verhaftet und um an diese  Informationen zu kommen wurden auch meine Daten ausgewertet so ist es  mir in jedem Fall recht!
> LG



Dieses Argument mag ja nett klinggen, ist aber auch total absurd.
Weil wenn jeder total überwacht wird könnten bestimmt auch tausende Verbrechen verhindert werden.

Da könnte ich ja genau so gut auch sagen, ihr könnt mich überall überwachen, aber bitte nicht im Media Markt, weil da gehe ich immer klauen.


----------



## xActionx (9. August 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> 1984 gelesen oder nicht? Dann weiß man wo sowas möglicherweise hinführt.
> Nur ist eine komplett Überwachung heute unmöglicher als damals, niemand wird das ganze Internet kontrollieren können.
> Iirc ist der Großteil Deep Web, den Kram findet man nicht so einfach, das zu überwachen ist schwer bis unmöglich.


 
Zuerst einmal einer der besten Kommentare die ich bisher gelesen habe  du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Und das Deep Web zu überwachen IST unmöglich. Da fehlen selbst der NSA die Ressourcen um eine Kapazität von knapp 8 Zettabyte zu überwachen (8.000 Tbytes).
Zumal ein Großteil des Deep Web ja aus Datenbank und sogenannten "Truly not Visible"-Bereichen besteht, die gar nicht indexiziert und somit nicht erreichbar oder nur mit speziellen Algorithmen und Scripts zu bedienen sind.

MFG


----------



## blazin255 (10. August 2014)

Ich finde das Thema sehr Interessant und habe einige Sachen gelesen.

Nun stellt euch alle mal ein paar fragen.

Was hat man davon wenn man Kinderschänder fast?
Genau garnichts das ist 1-2 Jahre Klinik, dann wieder raus und wieder das selbe.
(Ich bin dafür das Kinderschänder auf den Elektrischen-Stuhl kommen.)


So gegen beispiel:
Was passiert wenn man Betrug begeht in höhe sagen wir mal 2000Euro???
Richtig es handelt sich um Geld und wie lange kommt man für Geld in den Knast? Denkt ihr man kommt 1-2 Jahre in eine Klinik? Nö da stehen 3-XXXX Jahre vor der TÜR.

Ich hasse es das,dass so ist.
Ich hasse auch diese schei..Pedophilen, die sind krank aber wenn ich mal 50 Euro Klaue dann komm ich in den Knast.
(Bin ja Gesund und Geld ist halt mehr Wert als irgendein Menschen-Leben)
Jeder von uns hat bestimmt schon öfters irgendwo gelesen oder mitgekriegt das Pedophile grad mal ,maximal 2 Jahre in eine Klinik kommen.
Manche kommen sogar schneller raus wenn sie Reich sind können die halt auch schneller raus.

Alles Geld mache und alle Krank.
(Ich bin ehrlich wäre ich bei einer Hausdurchsung von so einem Pedophilen müsste man mir vorher die Waffen wegnehmen damit der überhaupt vors Gericht kommt.
Bei so nem Betrüger könnten die mir ne ganze Kiste Granaten mit geben und dem würde nix passieren,weil er halt keine Leben zerstört.)


----------



## Carlss (10. August 2014)

Ach scheiss aufs Internet! Ich steig auf Dosentelefone um!


----------



## Freakless08 (10. August 2014)

blazin255 schrieb:


> (Ich bin dafür das Kinderschänder auf den Elektrischen-Stuhl kommen.)



Lieber sehr langer Gefängnisaufenthalt statt Elektrischer Stuhl denn was sagst du zu falschen Beschuldigungen?
Justizirrtümer: Unschuldig im Gefängnis: Die bekanntesten Fälle - Bayern - Abendzeitung München



> *Sommer 2011:* In einem Wiederaufnahmeverfahren spricht das Landgericht Kassel einen früheren Lehrer aus Hessen frei. Wegen angeblicher Vergewaltigung einer Kollegin hatte er fünf Jahre im Gefängnis gesessen. Der Mann stirbt ein Jahr nach dem Freispruch an Herzversagen. In Darmstadt wurde die Frau zu fünfeinhalb Jahren Haft verurteilt; das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.
> 
> *September 2010: *Das Landgericht Lüneburg in Niedersachsen spricht zwei Männer frei, die wegen der angeblichen Vergewaltigung einer 15-Jährigen jahrelang im Gefängnis gesessen haben. Die vermutlich psychische Kranke hatte ihren Vater und einen Bekannten beschuldigt. Später kamen Zweifel an der Glaubwürdigkeit des vermeintlichen Opfers auf, das Verfahren wurde wieder aufgenommen.
> 
> ...


In deinem Fall wären bereits alle oben genannten Männer von dir getötet worden.
Wenn dann müsstest du auch fordern das die Frauen/Mädchen, die falsche Beschuldigungen machen auch auf den Stuhl kommen.


----------



## VikingGe (10. August 2014)

> Was hat man davon wenn man Kinderschänder fasst?


Einen Kinderschänder weniger in der freien Wildbahn, das hätte man davon. Jedenfalls deutlich mehr als von blödsinnigen DNS-basierten Stopp-Schildern, die jeder Depp mit etwas Fantasie in zwei Minuten umgangen hat und den Kindern auch nicht mehr helfen
Die Frage ist nur, _wie_ man solche Leute überhaupt zu fassen kriegt - dafür gleich 80 Millionen Menschen unter Generalverdacht zu stellen ist alles andere als zielführend.



> was sagst du zu falschen Beschuldigungen?


Sowas in der Richtung gabs hier letztens auch, statt des Kerls sitzt nun die Frau im Knast wegen Freiheitsberaubung.



> Ach scheiss aufs Internet! Ich steig auf Dosentelefone um!


Die man an jeder Stelle abhören kann, sogar optisch.  Man muss nur vor Ort sein.


----------



## blazin255 (10. August 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Lieber sehr langer Gefängnisaufenthalt statt Elektrischer Stuhl denn was sagst du zu falschen Beschuldigungen?
> Justizirrtümer: Unschuldig im Gefängnis: Die bekanntesten Fälle - Bayern - Abendzeitung München
> 
> 
> ...




Ich stimme die zu, aber würden die Menschen ihre Arbeit richtig machen würde es nicht soweit kommen und einer Frau wird immer mehr Glauben geschenkt als einem Mann.
Wenn ich zur Polizei gehe und sagen würde:"Mich haben 3 Frauen Brutal Vergewaltigt" würden die mich wahrscheinlich auslachen oder in eine Psychatrie stecken, weil ich mich ja normalerweise Freuen sollte.


PS:Ich stimme dir zu weil diese Art Frauen auch viele Leben kaputt machen.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2014)

Wenn es um die Suche von Kriminellen geht die mit Kinderpornographie zu tun haben ist es ok, ob damit was anderes zusätzlich gesucht wird ist etwas anderes.Kontodaten und die Angaben die manche auf FB machen, wie die eigene Adresse und auch noch bekannt geben wann man im Urlaub ist was anderes.


----------



## Lobotomite (12. August 2014)

Also ich stelle mich mal ins Abseits. Ich habe kein Problem mit der Überwachung meiner Internetaktivität. Gar keins. Ich habe nix zu verbergen und tatsächlich bemerke ich davon ja überhaupt nichts. Mich stört da eine Polizeikontrolle mehr, da verliere ich Zeit und muss mich mit evtl. unfreundlichen Beamten rumärgern. Wenn's hilft die Internetkriminalität/Kriminalität einzudämmen dann bitte sehr. Was jeder x-beliebige Hacker schaffen kann soll also Recht und Gesetz verwehrt werden? Warum? Es greifen auch andere Gesetze wie Datenschutz usw. und die werden nicht einfach ausgehebelt. Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Aufzuhalten ist diese Entwicklung sowieso nicht. Diese Schlagzeilen-Politik gekoppelt mit Erfolgsmeldungen dient meiner Meinung nach eh nur der Gewöhnung der Massen an die neue Situation. Man möchte wohl einen "Aufstand" derer vermeiden, die sich aus Prinzip gegen (vermeintliche) Einschnitte in die persönliche Freiheit wehren (die Masse). Tatsächlich gehe ich davon aus, dass Überwachung seit Jahren Standard ist. Zudem auf einem weit höheren Niveau als öffentlich zugegeben. Die Informationspolitik dient schließlich einem Zweck, Steuerung der Massen. Der Überwachungsstaat ist die Zukunft - einfach ein Konter zur steigenden Kriminalität. Das wir von letzterem kaum etwas mitbekommen gehört auch zur Informationspolitik... "Was ich nicht weiss macht mich nicht heiss". Das Internetüberwachung salonfähig gemacht wird dient wohl nur dem Zweck, derartige Beweise auch offiziell vor Gericht verwertbar zu machen. Grundsätzlich sollte man jegliche Naivität diesbezüglich über Bord werfen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2014)

> Ich habe nix zu verbergen


Warum hast du dann einen Nicknamen für das Forum benutzt und nicht deinen RL-Namen?



> tatsächlich bemerke ich davon ja überhaupt nichts.


Doch die Polizei steht möglicherweise vor deiner Tür
_"Have you ever looked up how to make a pressure cooker bomb? My husband, ever the oppositional kind, asked them if they themselves weren’t curious as to how a pressure cooker bomb works, if they ever looked it up. Two of them admitted they did_."
Was auch schon mal vorkommt ist das vom SEK die falsche Wohnung gestürmt wird, alleine in Berlin 8 mal in 5 Jahren. Das Ergebnis "_Drei Menschen verletzt, sieben Hunde getötet, 28 000 Euro Schadensersatz_". 
Mal schauen ob du immer noch der gleiche Meinung bist, wenn das SEK auf Grund der Überwachung deine Wohnung stürmt, nur weil du aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse  nachgeschaut wie irgendwas funktioniert.



> Wenn's hilft die Internetkriminalität/Kriminalität einzudämmen dann bitte sehr.


Wo hat es sich den  bei der VDS gelohnt? Iirc Nirgends.



> Was jeder x-beliebige Hacker schaffen kann soll also Recht und Gesetz verwehrt werden? Warum?


Weil Hacker (auch )dazu da sind die Systeme sicherer zu machen und oft mit Einverständnis der entsprechenden Firmen arbeiten.


> Aufzuhalten ist diese Entwicklung sowieso nicht.


Wenn man mit dieser Einstellung dran geht, dann kann man gar nichts aufhalten. 



> Tatsächlich gehe ich davon aus, dass Überwachung seit Jahren Standard ist.  Zudem auf einem weit höheren Niveau als öffentlich zugegeben


Das weiß man seit Snowden, da muss man nichts vermuten. 
Außer man geht davon aus, das man noch mehr als dort beschrieben wird überwacht wird.



> Der Überwachungsstaat ist die Zukunft - einfach ein Konter zur steigenden Kriminalität.


Der nichts bringen wird, die Kriminellen handeln weiter und finden immer einen Weg unendeckt zu bleiben und darunter leiden alle die nichts dafür können. Man sollte "1984" mal (wieder)lesen.
Wobei mir jetzt nicht bekannt ist, das die Kriminalität (im überwachbaren Netz) hier gestiegen ist.


----------



## Lobotomite (12. August 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum hast du dann einen Nicknamen für das Forum benutzt und nicht deinen RL-Namen?
> 
> 
> Doch die Polizei steht möglicherweise vor deiner Tür
> ...



Nickname weil mein Name die hier im Forum aktiven User nicht zu interessieren hat. Die Polizei schon. Personenkontrolle auch ohne Verdacht ist in Deutschland gestattet. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jeden beliebigen mit persönlichen Daten zu versorgen habe.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich sehr wohl mit derartigem Wissen beschäftige und sehr viel im Internet nachschlage. Sollten keine weiteren Verdachtsmomente vorliegen erlaubt kein Staatsanwalt eine Hausdurchsuchung nur deswegen, geschweige denn den Einsatz eines SEK. Im Bezug auf den von Dir in deinem ganzen Post anklingenden Zynismus hau ich hier mal ein "Nicht so viel Fernsehen oder Bild lesen!" raus.

Ich habe nirgends in meinem Post etwas von vermuten geschrieben sondern das ich davon ausgehe. Dazu brauche ich keinen Whistleblower wie Snowden, der Fakten den US und britischen Geheimdienst betreffend veröffentlicht hat. Ist aber toll das Du solch einen Durchblick hast. Ausserdem toller Smiley, untermauert das Bild das ich von dir habe.

Internetkriminalität zu ignorieren mit dem Argument man würde ja sowieso neue Wege finden ist gleichbedeutend mit: "Warum gegen Verbrechen vorgehen, es werden sowieso weitere begangen."

Zu 1984 - der Roman bedient sich (im Gegensatz zu einer Dokumentation) gewisser literarischer Mittel um zu dramatisieren und zu polarisieren. Wenn Du allerdings behaupten willst, dass die vorherrschende Gesellschaft (schon immer) keine einer Gehirnwäsche sehr ähnlichen Wirkung ausübt, dann kannst Du auch mit deinem Verweis auf einen dystopischen Roman von 1949 bei mir nicht punkten. Die Menschen sind immer eine Reflektion ihres Umfeldes. Wo ist bitte an dieser Zukunftsvision ein glaubwürdiger Bezug zum Vorgehen gegen Kriminalität im Netz/über das Netz organisierte Kriminalität? In dem Roman geht es um Gleichschaltung. Viele Elemente sind fiktiv und Schwarzmalerei. Nicht umsonst ist Dystopie der Gegenpart zur Utopie. Da hast Du heutzutage viel mehr Angst vor Werbung zu haben als vor einem Trojaner, der deine Internetaktivität protokolliert. Ist nämlich Gehirnwäsche. Die Aufführung dieses Verweises als Argument bestätigt nur das Du entweder zuviel Gras rauchst oder generell gegen den Strom schwimmst - beides Hinweise auf mangelnde charakterliche Reife.

Der Seitenhieb sei mir verziehen werte Moderatoren, ich habe meine Meinung deutlich gemacht und werde mich nicht weiter an der Diskussion beteiligen.


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2014)

> Nickname weil mein Name die hier im Forum aktiven User nicht zu interessieren hat. Die Polizei schon. Personenkontrolle auch ohne Verdacht ist in Deutschland gestattet. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jedem beliebigen mit persönlichen Daten zu versorgen habe.


 Richtig!

Finde es gut das das Gesetz bei solchen Delikten wie Kinderpornografie zu solchen Methoden greift. Solche Typen dürfen sich nicht sicher fühlen schon gar nicht im Internet. Man muß die Handelswege dieses Schweinkrams zerschlagen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2014)

Lobotomite schrieb:


> Nickname weil mein Name die hier im Forum aktiven User nicht zu interessieren hat. Die Polizei schon. Personenkontrolle auch ohne Verdacht ist in Deutschland gestattet. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jedem beliebigen mit persönlichen Daten zu versorgen habe.


Damit hast  du recht, damit hast du aber alleine gegenüber dem Staat und seinen Organen nichts zu verbergen.
Nur wenn die Polizei (oder andere Dienste) an die Daten kommt,  würde ich mir schon Gedanken darüber machen wie sicher meine Daten bei diesem Dienst sind. Jeder Zugang (über eine Backdoor) bedeutet auch eine weitere Schwachstelle für Angreifer, der Vorteile für sie ist dann das sie keine vorhandenen Bugs in der Software benutzen müssen. Diese werden sobald sie bekannt werden gefixt und sind dann nutzlos. Bei einem "offiziellen" Zugang wird das schwieriger.




> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich sehr wohl mit derartigem Wissen beschäftige und sehr viel im Internet nachschlage. Sollten keine weiteren Verdachtsmomente vorliegen erlaubt kein Staatsanwalt eine Hausdurchsuchung nur deswegen, geschweige denn den Einsatz eines SEK.


Momentan und in Deutschland, aber wer weiß was die Zukunft wird. Da habe ich wenig Hoffnung wenn das SEK nicht mal die richtige Tür findet.



> Im Bezug auf den von Dir in deinem ganzen Post anklingenden Zynismus hau ich hier mal ein "Nicht so viel Fernsehen oder Bild lesen!" raus.


Weder lese ich die Bild, noch kommen die Infos aus dem TV.




> Internetkriminalität zu ignorieren mit dem Argument man würde ja sowieso neue Wege finden ist gleichbedeutend mit: "Warum gegen Verbrechen vorgehen, es werden sowieso weitere begangen."


Das meinte ich nicht, es ging um die Fragen der Methoden. Afaik hat die VDS bei keinem Verbrechen zu seiner Aufklärung beigetragen und damit seinen Zweck nicht erfüllt.  Ein Beleg das es nicht so ist, hast du leider nicht gebracht.



> .Da hast Du heutzutage viel mehr Angst vor Werbung zu haben als vor einem Trojaner, der deine Internetaktivität protokolliert. Ist nämlich Gehirnwäsche.


Aus der Werbung kommt der Trojaner.
Ich habe mehr Angst davor WER mit den Trojaner bringt, als DAS er da ist. Sowas verhinder man besser bevor er das System betreten hat. Da Werbung heute eh Malware verseucht ist, sollte man sich auch darum kümmern.
Wer sagt das sowas Gehirnwäsche ist? 



> Die Aufführung dieses Verweises als Argument bestätigt nur das Du entweder zuviel Gras rauchst oder generell gegen den Strom schwimmst - beides Hinweise auf mangelnde charakterliche Reife.


Dumme Idee illegale Drogen zu rauchen, man sollte auch von den legalen die Finger alles.
Wieso ist ständiges mitschwimmen mit der Masse ein Hinweis auf  charakterliche Reife? Zeugt er davon das man keine Lust hat sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, sondern es sich einfach macht und unauffällig mit der Masse mit macht.


> Menschen sind immer eine Reflektion ihres Umfeldes. Wo ist bitte an dieser Zukunftsvision ein glaubwürdiger Bezug zum Vorgehen gegen Kriminalität im Netz/über das Netz organisierte Kriminalität?


Nirgends, es ging mir um die normalen Menschen die in diesem System in Angst leben.



> Finde es gut das das Gesetz bei solchen Delikten wie Kinderpornografie zu solchen Methoden greift. Solche Typen dürfen sich nicht sicher fühlen schon gar nicht im Internet. Man muß die Handelswege dieses Schweinkrams zerschlagen.


Das funktioniert so sicher nicht.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Großteil dieser Fälle,  wohl bis zu 90%, spielt sich im familiären Umfeld ab, da ist es nur bedingt sinnvoll das Internet zu überwachen.


Dazu wird sowas zu selten gemeldet, sondern die Opfer schweigen.


----------



## Lobotomite (12. August 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso ist ständiges mitschwimmen mit der Masse ein Hinweis auf  charakterliche Reife? Zeugt er davon das man keine Lust hat sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, sondern es sich einfach macht und unauffällig mit der Masse mit macht.
> 
> Nirgends, es ging mir um die normalen Menschen die in diesem System in Angst leben.


 
Die Bemerkung zum Mitschwimmen: die Betonung lag auf "generell" da ich deine Einstellung zum Thema als das einstufe: Es geht dir und anderen die sich gegen eine Überwachung (die sie nicht bemerken) aussprechen (und nichts zu befürchten haben) um's Prinzip. Welchen anderen Grund hätte man denn sonst sich zu verwehren? Die Bemerkung zur mangelnden charakterlichen Reife kann ich dir auch erklären. Junge Menschen neigen dazu sich gegen jede Art der Kontrolle zu wehren, egal ob ein tatsächlicher Grund dahinter steckt oder nicht. Und da es hier um das Thema Kindesmissbrauch geht und Du eine derartig einseitige Meinung vertrittst hast Du wohl keine eigenen Kinder. Hier mit aus Notwehr von einem SEK (!!!) erschossenen Hunden gegen die Kontrolle der Internetaktivität zu argumentieren die (nicht nur) hilft Kindesmissbrauch zu verhindern und/oder einzudämmen lässt mich an deinem gesunden Menschenverstand zweifeln. Ich erschieße meinen Hund persönlich wenn ich damit auch nur EINEM Kind ein solches Schicksal ersparen kann. Wie du erkennen kannst habe ich sehr wohl meine eigene Meinung die offensichtlich nicht so unauffällig ist wie du behauptest. Ausserdem geht es bei dieser Diskussion um den Einsatz eines Trojaners durch das FBI zur Bekämpfung von Kindesmissbrauch in allen Facetten. Mag sein das meine Meinung derart einseitig erscheint was das Thema angeht, weil ich mich dabei speziell auf diesen Kontext bezogen habe. Wenn man glauben sollte, das ich keinen Wert auf Privatsphäre lege, liegt man falsch. Ich bin aber sehr wohl bereit Kompromisse einzugehen. Wie man im OP auch lesen konnte, sind bereits Erfolge zu verzeichnen. Anstatt nun also zu behaupten "das funktioniert so sicher nicht" (hat es nämlich schon) kannst Du ja mal Alternativen aufzeigen und deiner "Kritik" konstruktiven Charakter verleihen.

Und zu guter letzt: Es gibt "normale Menschen die in diesem System in Angst leben"? Wovor? Hier aufzuschreiben was mir beim lesen dieser Bemerkung als Antwort eingefallen ist würde sicherlich zum Bann führen. Aber: bist Du noch ganz bei Trost? Postest Du aus irgendeinem 3. Welt Land in diesem Forum? Normale Menschen "in diesem System" leben vielleicht in Angst um ihre Kinder oder vor anderer spontaner Kriminalität. Ist aber wohl eher die Ausnahme und von permanenter Angst kann man da wohl nur sehr selten sprechen. Die meisten Leute wissen wohl nur nicht wie gut's ihnen hier geht. Sozialstaat, Demokratie, wohlhabend, niedrige Kriminalitätsrate = Deutschland. Sogar als Arbeitsloser hat man hier (viel) mehr vom Leben als in vielen anderen Ländern, wo man für einen ähnlichen Lebensstandard den ganzen Tag ackern geht und trotzdem noch nicht so viel davon hat. Von einem Polizei- oder Überwachungsstaat sind wir hier sehr weit enfernt. Das Internet ist ausserdem nicht deutsch. Wenn du ins Ausland reist hast du dich dem dort geltenden Gesetz genauso unterzuordnen.


Abschliessender Gedanke: Vielleicht sollte dich das SEK ja mal besuchen... ich hoffe aufrichtig du hast keinen Hund.


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2014)

> Hier mit aus Notwehr von einem SEK (!!!) erschossenen Hunden gegen die Kontrolle der Internetaktivität zu argumentieren die (nicht nur) hilft Kindesmissbrauch zu verhindern und/oder einzudämmen lässt mich an deinem gesunden Menschenverstand zweifeln. Ich erschieße meinen Hund persönlich wenn ich damit auch nur EINEM Kind ein solches Schicksal ersparen kann.


Das habe ich nicht, das war nur ein Beispiel dafür wie kompetent das SEK agiert, also einfach mal die falsche Wohnung stürmt und damit unschuldigen Schaden antut. Mehr Überwachung führt auch zu mehr Einsätzen und wohl auch mehr Fehlern.
 Dafür das es nur begrenzt hilft, sind die 90% der familiären Fälle das Argument.



> Ausserdem geht es bei dieser Diskussion um den Einsatz eines Trojaners durch das FBI zur Bekämpfung von Kindesmissbrauch in allen Facetten.


Das hatte ich etwas aus den Augen verloren, aber ganz begrüßen kann ich es deswegen nicht:


> Was demnach zur Folge hätte, dass sich auch Zivilisten/Aktivisten und Reporter infizieren könnten, die das Tor-Netzwerk zur anonymen Recherche oder Kommunikation nutzen.


Es besteht also die Möglichkeit  das sich jemanden so etwas jemanden unschuldigen erwischt hat und das ist das Problem. 
Sofern man nur die überwacht bei deinen ein Verdacht besteht, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden.



> Anstatt nun also zu behaupten "das funktioniert so sicher nicht" (hat es nämlich schon) kannst Du ja mal Alternativen aufzeigen und deiner "Kritik" konstruktiven Charakter verleihen.


" [Die VDS hat]keinen wahrnehmbaren Beitrag zur Verhinderung von Terrorakten und nur einen sehr marginalen Beitrag zur Verhinderung von Unterstützungsaktivitäten geleistet[/I]" 
Das mit den Trojaner hat jetzt funktioniert,  wie das in Zukunft aussieht muss man sehen. Interessant wäre auch noch auf wie vielen Systemen er insgesamt war.

Dazu sollte man das Web nicht nach Material absuchen, sondern (am besten)die Taten bevor Material über entsteht zu verhindern.
Damit die Täter für ihre Taten zu bestrafen, ändert nichts an  dem Schaden des Kindes und ob das Gefängnis ihm hilft ist auch zu bezweifeln.
Das ist das Hauptproblem was ich an der Überwachung/Durchsuchung nach Material sehe, dazu kommt das wir weltweit keine einheitlich Definition davon haben.



> Und zu guter letzt: Es gibt "normale Menschen die in diesem System in Angst leben"? Wovor?


Das gleichgeschaltet Systeme von 1984, nicht das hier in dem wir Leben.


----------

